
Ask HN: How can I improve my written and spoken English skills? - gangchou
I grew up in India in Bombay. Although my entire education was in English, I have got repeated feedback that I skip articles ( a,an,the) or speak in short sentences.<p>I am looking to move into a managerial position. It is my understanding that both written and spoken english skills should be superior for anyone part of management.<p>It is little embarassing to ask but better late than never.<p>1. What steps should I take to improve written and spoken English ?<p>2. What shall I do to write and speak more like a American (or American Indian ) citizen or native English speaker so to say ?  Any suggestions for American accent ?<p>3. Accent is a bit hard to change at the moment but
any step I can take to change my accent will be helpful. 
I don&#x27;t want to sound phony though.<p>Cheers.
======
endswapper
Utilization is the key. Since I got married I have been learning Spanish and
new computer languages and the only thing that makes a difference is regular
practice. In addition to the effort, omidfi's point about accepting the time
commitment is important.

English text books can help, and understanding syntax on a theoretical level
will help you with the criticism that your sentences don't flow (skipped
articles, short sentences, etc.).

For your accent, if you choose to modify it, the most effective method I have
seen is recording and then listening to yourself. Compare those recordings
against someone like a newscaster. They work to develop a "generic" non-
regional accent. If you can hear what you do, and then mimic how they sound,
you will get the sound and emphasis you are looking for.

All of this takes time...Good luck.

------
thaumasiotes
My thoughts, for what they're worth:

To absorb style, it's my opinion that you should read a lot of material
written in the style you want to absorb. Basically, you gain familiarity
through exposure. (This will do nothing for your accent. Accent, as you say,
is hard to change without a lot of conscious effort.) I'm not sure where you'd
find this material, though. Maybe class materials from a well-regarded
business school?

The advice is common to develop skill in a target language by picking up a
girlfriend who speaks it natively. For your purposes, this is dangerous; you'd
need to be sure that your partner was the correct social class (not that
difficult, if they already hold the type of job you want), and that you don't
pick up a style of speaking that tends to suggest to natives that you are the
opposite sex (this is a big risk).

Speaking with a noticeable foreign accent will mean a lot of people don't find
it odd that you make grammatical mistakes. Your mistakes are quite minor; as
long as your accent isn't preventing people from understanding you, you might
well be better off keeping it.

Finally, based on your comment I wouldn't expect you to have any trouble
conveying or receiving information in English. Furthering your English is
basically a vanity project. (Not to say that it wouldn't be helpful in career
advancement -- it might be! But you're well past the point where
misunderstandings are a risk.)

I hope some part of this was helpful.

------
omidfi
Language learning is a lifelong effort. My advice is accepting that point and
giving yourself time.

More practical advice, pick a TV series you enjoy and watch it ten timea. My
pick: friends

